# Cradle for my next grandchild



## Doghouse (Mar 31, 2007)

Well my stepson's wife is due in August, so I had to make a cradle for them.  I just finished it tonight.  Solid cherry.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2007)

That's very pretty John!  May your grandchild use it in good health, and may your stepson and his wife use it to get LOTS of sleep! []


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in the process of making one for my daughter who is due in September. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours..


----------



## Woodnknots (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice job John!!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 1, 2007)

VEry nice, that looks like its good for a few generations.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh darn, now you've done it, I'm gonna have to make one for my daughter, who is also due in September. 

Very, Very nice BTW.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 1, 2007)

I love cherry and you've done a great job on the cradle.  That should last for years.


----------



## Malainse (Apr 1, 2007)

John, "Cherry nice" job..... Very nice family heirloom...


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 1, 2007)

Really great, they will cherish that for year s to come.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 1, 2007)

looks really nice, love the look of cherry....


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautifully done....blessings to your family...[]


----------



## johncrane (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that looks great John!! it should last a long time.[]


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks all, I learned a lot about chopping mortises for this one.  It was nice to get a break from everything else that is going on.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are lucky, still getting grand children.  Looks like I have all of mine now.. three beautiful little girls, 6, 9 and 16.  Don't think either of sons will have children.  

Congratulations... beautiful little cradle.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice workmanship. Congratulations all around.
Gary


----------



## KenV (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice work!!!  Beats the chest of drawers drawer we used with my daughter (starving student days).  My surprise was that there were not turned spindles - the mark of an addicted turner.  I like the simple lines and smooth shape of the slats better for little ones.  Easier to clean for sure!!!   Sounds like you still have plenty of time to be turning captive ring rattles and mobiles.  I expect you will find it is fun to be "Gramps".


----------



## SteveRussell (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful job, Grandpa should be proud! You gotta love Cherry. It will only look better with time. Congrats and best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 12, 2007)

To all who have been asking, this is a custom piece.  I do not use plans to make any of my pieces.  I just start with a basic measurement and work from there.  For the cradle, I started with finding a matress pad then once I had that the rest was just fitting the pieces together.  The only hard part was finding a number of slats and widths that would work out to even spacing.


----------

